# [howto] Guide de la prise en main de firefox 0.8 11/06

## Prodigy44

Guide de mozilla-firefox 0.8-r3 :

MAJ 11/06

Sommaire

I- Introduction

II- Installation

III- Configuration / Optimisation

IV- Prise en main

V- Personalisation

VI- Installation des plugins 

VII- Installation d'extensions

IX- A faire

X- Sources

Changelog : 

11/06 Ajout de l'extension Editcss

11/06 Correction du lien pour adblock

I- Introduction

Dans ce tutorial nous détaillerons toute la configuration de firefox, ses optimisations, ses plugins et ses extensions.

Firefox gère correctement les feuilles de style  CSS, les téléchargements, l'enregistrement des mots de passe, "l'autocomplétion" des formulaires, l'anti-popup, la navigation à l'aide de tabs, le changement de feuille de style css à la volé, les thèmes et les extensions.

Firefox 0.9 est attendu pour le 14-15 Juin avec au programme une résolution de bugs, gestion des souris ayant plus de 3 boutons et un changement de skin pour des raisons de licence

II- Installation

Installer mozilla firefox soit à partir des sources :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

Soit en binaire :

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

III- Configuration / Optimisation

Pour mettre en firefox francais :

Avec le compte root vous téléchargez la traduction le pack de traduction a l'adresse suivante :

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/0.8/contrib-localized/firefox-0.8-frFR-langpack.xpi

et l'installer, ensuite vous fermez toutes les fenêtres ouvertes avec firefox. En utilisateur normal, vous supprimez votre répertoire firefox (rm -Rf ~.phoenix/), veillez à sauvegarder vos bookmark, puis lancez firefox dans une console avec les paramètres suivants :

```
firefox -contentLocale FR -UILocale fr-FR
```

Note 1 : il arrive parfois que vous ayez des problèmes à lancer firefox en utilisateur normal, cela provient d'un bug, en effet lorsque vous installez la traduction de firefox, les permissions du répertoire ou est installer firefox sont modifiées, pour cela il vous suffit de faire un :

Pour la version source :

```
find /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox -perm 400 -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
```

Pour la version binaire :

```
find /opt/firefox -perm 400 -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
```

Note 2 : il y a un bug avec cette traduction, en effet lors de la sauvegarde des mots de passe, firefox vous demande une première fois d'enregistrer votre mot de passe, puis vous le redemande une seconde fois mais cette fois-ci la boite de dialogue est vide.

Pour changer deux ou trois paramètres dans la configuration de firefox, lancer firefox et dans la barre d'adresse saisissez about:config, une fenêtre de configuration apparaît alors.

Pour augmenter la rapidité de firefox :

```
network.http.pipelining  false

network.http.proxy.pipelining false

network.http.max-connections 64

network.http.max-connections-per-server 8

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy 20

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server 10
```

Pour afficher la page avant que celle-ci ne soit finie de téléchargée :

```
nglayout.initialpaint.delay 250
```

Pour que toutes les fenêtres qui devaient s'ouvrir dans un nouveau firefox s'ouvrent en tab :

```
browser.block.target_new_window true
```

Et enfin pour éviter le comportement bizarre lorsqu'on clique sur le 3ème bouton de la souris (très pratique) :

```
middlemouse.contentLoadURL false
```

Et enfin pour terminer, il vous faudra activer 2-3 options assez importantes :

Outils > Options >Avancées 

Navigation : utiliser le défilement automatique

Fonctionnalités Web : bloquer les fenêtres popup

IV- Prise en main (comment s'en servir)

tabs / cookie / bookmark

V- Personalisation

installation de thèmes

http://texturizer.net/firefox/themes/

puis cliquez sur le lien install, après aller dans Outils > Options > Thèmes et sélectionner le thème que vous venez d'installer.

VI- Installation des plugins

Bon alors voilà pour aller sur pratiquement tous les sites vous devrez installer ces 3 plugins principaux:

Pour le flash :

```
emerge netscape-flash
```

Le problème est qu'il semblerait que sur certains site (comme par exemple odebi.com), le plugin utilise 85 % des ressources.

Pour le java :

```
emerge blackdown-jre
```

Si vous voulez un site pour vérifier que tout marche bien : http://www.hiroshi-group.com/tarif.htm

Pour lire les différents flux vidéos (quicktime et windows media) sur les sites :

```
emerge mplayerplug-in
```

Pour vérifier que votre plugin lise bien les vidéos essayer http://www.apple.com/quicktime/

Pour optimiser le flash, veuiller changer la variable FLASH_GTK_LIBRARY :

```
export FLASH_GTK_LIBRARY=libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
```

Je suis désolé du fait que tous les sites cités pour vérifier que les plugins marchent bien soient commerciaux. Si vous en avez d'autres à me proposer, je les remplacerai volontier.

VII- Installation d'extensions 

Vous trouverez une liste d'extension disponible à cette adresse : http://texturizer.net/firefox/extensions/

Installation d'adblock :

Adblock permet de supprimer les publicités des sites internets, ainsi on gagne en rapidité de chargement des sites et en qualité ...

Télécharger adblock avec firefox à cette adresse : http://downloads.mozdev.org/adblock/adblock-0.5-dev.xpi (v. 0.5)

Vous l'installer, puis relancer firefox, adblock est activé automatiquement.

Puis aller dans le menu Outils > Adblock > Preferences > Adblock options > Import Filters et aller chercher le fichier adblock.txt

Contenu du fichier adblock.txt

```

*pub.ftv-publicite.fr*

*/ads/*

*/adv/*

*/affiliates/*

*/banner/*

*ads.multimania.lycos.fr*

*adtech*

*annonce*

*banners*

*cibleclick*

*fe.lea.lycos.fr*

*images.lycos-europe.com/fr/a/0/*

*oas.benchmark.fr*

*valueclick*

*www-compat.tf1.fr/pub/*

*www.lycos.fr/pro/*

*ads.osdn.com/*

*/adclick/*

*affiliation.rueducommerce.fr*

*affiliation*

*/bannieres/*

*servedbyadbutler.com*

*ar.atwola.com*

*/pubs/*

*shopping.lemonde.fr*

*/shopping/*

*affiliate.fr.espotting.com*

*wp-adv*

*smartadserver*

*target.Adbureau.net*

*publicite*

*comclick.com*

*ads.wanadooregie*

*ads.indexel.net*

*promobenef.com*

*pubs.mgn.net*

*tracker.affistats.com*

*/Pubs_includeadmin/*

*tradedoubler.com*

*/images/pub/*

*i2as.idregie.com*

*ads.ixo.com*

*pub.hardware.fr*

*adfarm.mediaplex.com*

*/ad/*

*doubleclick*

*brutalmoney.com*

*/eur.yimg.com/a/eu/any/*

*adtech.de*

*espotting.com*

*pub.realmedia.fr*

*/eur.yimg.com/a/fr/any/*

*servedbyadbutler.com*

*smartadserver*

*target.Adbureau.net*

*tracker.affistats.com*

*tradedoubler.com*

*valueclick*

*wp-adv*

*www-compat.tf1.fr/pub/*

*www.lycos.fr/pro/*

*pagead*.googlesyndication.com/*

*futura-sciences.com/pub/* 

```

Vous pouvez mettre a jour le fichier adblock, et transmettre ici les mise à jour...

Note: Depuis la version 0.5 Adblock ne télécharge plus les images marquées comme étant de la publicité non désirée, ce qui accelère la consultation de sites internets.

Installation Editcss :

Editcss permet de voir et modifier à la volé les feuilles de style CSS d'une page web, très pratique donc si vous voulez vous mettre à la technologie CSS, pour installer l'extension :

http://downloads.mozdev.org/editcss/editcss.xpi (v 0.01.3)

Installation User Agent Switcher :

User Agent Switcher permet de changer l'useragent que vous envoyer au serveur, parfois certains site ne sont disponible qu'à partir d'Internet Explorer avec cette extension vous allez faire croire au serveur que vous consulter le site sous IE.

On récupère et installe l'extension à partir de cette adresse : 

http://downloads.mozdev.org/useragentswitcher/useragentswitcher.xpi (v. 0.31)

Une fois installé, il vous suffit d'aller dans outils > User Agent Switcher > Internet Explorer 6 / Netscape 4.8 / Opera 7.23

IX- A faire 

-gestion des souris avec 5 boutons ou plus (on pourrait mettre sur la souris =>précédent/suivant, les extra button)

-gestion des flux vidéos/sonores au format real média player

-extension mouse gesture

-extension de gestion/MAJ distante des favoris

-partie prise en main

X- Sources 

Pour optimiser firefox:

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/sujet-20242-1.htm

pour adblock :

http://linuxfr.org/~FischerDrinker/12739.html

http://linuxfr.org/~manchot/8662.html

http://linuxfr.org/~kaiska/8940.html

lien firefox :

http://frenchmozilla.org

----------

## arlequin

Hey, des how-to comme ça, c'est toujours un régal, merci   :Wink: 

Par contre, maintenant que tu lances le débat, je pense qu'il serait intéressant de consacrer une section aux fichiers CSS qui permettent de modifier l'apparence de Firefox (userChrome.css et userContent.css).

A ce porpos, si quelqu'un sait comment fixer la police (taille, famille) pour les éléments de type boutons, champs de saisie... ça m'intéresserait grandement. J'ai qq soucis de ce sôté avec Firefox et ça à tendance à me prendre la tête.

Voilà...

----------

## CooLoS

Excelent un how-to comme ca !

Je vais modifier 2 - 3 trucs sur mon firefox du coup  :Smile: 

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scout

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> Et enfin pour éviter le comportement bizarre lorsqu'on clique sur le 3ème bouton de la souris (très pratique) :
> 
> ```
> middlemouse.contentLoadURL false
> ```
> ...

 

Ah non, c'est le comportement normal que je trouve très pratique!

[EDIT] quelques autres petits trucs pratiques:

changer l'ordre des bouttons cancel et ok: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139596&

spécifier quel client mail utiliser quand on clique sur un lien "mailto" dans firefox https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=155024&

----------

## guilc

Pour le problemes des permissions avec le pack français, ceci est plus élégant que le chmod 775  :Wink:  :

- Pour les versions compilées soi meme :

```
find /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox -perm 400 -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
```

- Pour les verisons binaires :

```
find /opt/firefox -perm 400 -exec chmod 644 '{}' ';'
```

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah cool je vais essayer d'avoir les vidéos d'apple sur firefox, çà va etre un régal.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## Prodigy44

re,

Bon j'ai mis à jour les modifications sur les permissions des fichiers comme m'a indiqué guilc,

sinon je mettrai a jour le reste demain,

ce qui serait pas mal c'est d'avoir un retour sur les filtres pour adblock, eventuellement si vous voulez que j'ajoute la config d'autre extensions (mouse gesture).

Les prochains howto seront des gros morceaux, sécuriser sa gentoo & optimiser sa gentoo.

----------

## anigel

Sympa ce HOWTO, c'est toujours un plaisir de voir une initiative comme celle-là : merci beaucoup !

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour ce guide.

----------

## scout

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Merci pour ce guide.

 

Oui, c'est vrai que je ne t'ai pas encore remercié; et bien merci pour ce beau guide bien complet   :Cool: 

----------

## moon69

moi zaussi te dit merci  :Wink: 

----------

## charlax

Très bien fait, très complet. On as besoin de doc comme ça !

----------

## J4nus

network.http.pipelining  false

network.http.proxy.pipelining false 

heu moi je les mettrais à TRUE plutot !!

Le but est d'activé le pipelining pour accélérer la vitesse du surf, ils sont à false par défaut et il faut mettre à true pour optimiser..!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci c'est super simpas comme guide , trés bonne idée  :Razz:  !

----------

## Leander256

Depuis que j'ai la version 0.9 de firefox, j'ai un léger problème: Quand je sélectionne du texte dans une boîte, et que j'appuie sur backspace pour l'effacer, Môssieur Firefox refuse et émet un beep. Il me faut appuyer une deuxième fois sur backspace pour qu'il efface la sélection.

Donc quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème, et éventuellement une solution pour retrouver un comportement mois pénible (un peu moins PetitMou dans l'esprit)? Surtout qu'en cas d'erreur le Undo est toujours là pour ramener le texte effacé...

----------

## shmal

 *J4nus wrote:*   

> network.http.pipelining  false
> 
> network.http.proxy.pipelining false 
> 
> heu moi je les mettrais à TRUE plutot !!
> ...

 C'est aussi ce qu'il me semble   :Exclamation: 

Qqun a t'il une explication ?

----------

## shmal

Le XPI (non officiel) pour la version 1.0 PR :

http://firefox.kicks-ass.org/download/nightly/localized/firefox.0.10.fr-FR.langpack.xpi

----------

